# ISO Malt Vinegar Substitute



## brightonchef

Is there a substitute for malt vinegar?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No.

Actually, it would depend on how you are using the malt vinegar. If you're using it as a condiment, like with fish & chips, then no, there would be no acceptable substitute. If, however, it is in an ingredient list, you could most likely use whatever vinegar would go best with the recipe. Personally I would choose rice wine vinegar, which would be the mildest of the vinegars.


----------



## Mad Cook

brightonchef said:


> Is there a substitute for malt vinegar?


What are you doing with it?

I'm in the UK so malt vinegar is readily available (in many places more easily found than wine vinegar)

I only use malt vinegar for pickles and chutneys and not always then, although for pickles you need to use a vinegar that has 6% minimum acidity in order to be sure the pickles will keep well. Any less acidity and the pickles may not keep. Having said that I do pickle onions in cider vinegar. I also use malt vinegar in the meringue base for pavlovas (it makes the centre of the meringue base nicely squishy and marshmallow-ish as a pavlova should be). I don't know if it _has _to be malt vinegar for some scientific reason but recipes always say to use it so I do. 

I use wine vinegar or cider vinegar for most other things. Malt vinegar is too fierce for salad dressings, etc.

Of course, malt vinegar is the _only _vinegar for putting on your fish and chips :-D


----------



## Mad Cook

brightonchef said:


> Is there a substitute for malt vinegar?



Be aware if you do find it that malt vinegar is NOT gluten-free (it's made from barley) and is a definite no-no for any one with a gluten intolerance.

However, I just came across this http://noglutennoproblem.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/rethinking-malt-vinegar.html


----------



## jennyema

Like others have said, it depends on what you are using it for.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> ...
> Of course, malt vinegar is the _only _vinegar for putting on your fish and chips :-D


We like cider vinegar on French Fries, but malt vinegar on fries is pretty good too.


----------



## Oldvine

There probably is a substitute, but as in all substitutes it won't be malt vinegar... cider vinegar isn't wine vinegar and neither is it rice vinegar and for sure it's not malt vinegar.


----------



## CWS4322

Speaking of vinegar, these are the ones I keep in my pantry:

White balsamic, red balsamic (several different "qualities")
white wine vinegar
red wine vinegar
black vinegar (this is a Chinese vinegar)
apple cider vinegar (actually in the fridge--it is raw and has mother in it)
champagne vinegar
blackberry vinegar
cloudberry vinegar (IKEA carries it)
cane vinegar
fig vinegar
raspberry vinegar
pomegranate vinegar
rice wine vinegar
mirin (is that a vinegar?)
malt vinegar
white vinegar but I usually use that for cleaning

I am a sucker for vinegar. Whenever I come across one I don't have, I buy it. 

I probably would grab the raw apple cider vinegar if I were out of malt vinegar. Depends on what you are making.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> Speaking of vinegar, these are the ones I keep in my pantry:
> 
> White balsamic, red balsamic (several different "qualities")
> white wine vinegar
> red wine vinegar
> black vinegar (this is a Chinese vinegar)
> apple cider vinegar (actually in the fridge--it is raw and has mother in it)
> champagne vinegar
> blackberry vinegar
> cloudberry vinegar (IKEA carries it)
> cane vinegar
> fig vinegar
> raspberry vinegar
> pomegranate vinegar
> rice wine vinegar
> mirin (is that a vinegar?)
> malt vinegar
> white vinegar but I usually use that for cleaning
> 
> I am a sucker for vinegar. Whenever I come across one I don't have, I buy it.
> 
> I probably would grab the raw apple cider vinegar if I were out of malt vinegar. Depends on what you are making.



I love vinegar, too  Strawberry balsamic and chocolate balsamic are killer over ice cream. 

Mirin is sweetened rice wine.


----------



## Somebunny

I love vinegar too!  I made a dressing for a quinoa salad recently from grapefruit balsamic vinegar and grapefruit flavored olive oil.  It was delicious, I could eat it with a spoon


----------



## jennyema

CWS4322 said:


> Speaking of vinegar, these are the ones I keep in my pantry:
> 
> White balsamic, red balsamic (several different "qualities")
> white wine vinegar
> red wine vinegar
> black vinegar (this is a Chinese vinegar)
> apple cider vinegar (actually in the fridge--it is raw and has mother in it)
> champagne vinegar
> blackberry vinegar
> cloudberry vinegar (IKEA carries it)
> cane vinegar
> fig vinegar
> raspberry vinegar
> pomegranate vinegar
> rice wine vinegar
> mirin (is that a vinegar?)
> malt vinegar
> white vinegar but I usually use that for cleaning
> 
> I am a sucker for vinegar. Whenever I come across one I don't have, I buy it.
> 
> I probably would grab the raw apple cider vinegar if I were out of malt vinegar. Depends on what you are making.




I love vinegar but you totally outdo me.

Since you are a sucker for vinegar I highly suggest adding a good bottle of sherry vinegar to your pantry.

It might be my favorite kind.

And Mirin is not vinegar, it's a rice wine like sake.  Bottoms up!


----------



## CWS4322

I forgot the ume su (spelling) and the sherry vinegar. I have those, too. Haven't found grapefruit vinegar...I'll have to look for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have some Mango Vinegar.


----------



## Somebunny

Mango vinegar yum!


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> We like cider vinegar on French Fries, but malt vinegar on fries is pretty good too.



I like to use the malt vinegar on fries and even on fried chicken.


----------

